# Experiment



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

I just bought some Windsor and Newton oilbars today so though I'd give them a go, here the result just a quick 20 minutes painting, let me know what you think


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

More experimenting with oilbars


----------

